# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Electronika 2005 1-4 Απριλίου

## ngia

Η έκθεση Electronika πραγματοποιείται στο ΕΚΕΠ στη Μεταμόρφωση από 1-4 Απριλίου 2005.

Το awmn έχει μετάσχει δύο φορές στο παρελθόν, νομίζουμε ότι η συμμετοχή θα είναι προς ώφελος μας.

Για να μπορέσει να πραγματοποιηθεί όμως θα χρειαστούν εθελοντές να βοηθήσουν.
Ας δηλώσουν λοιπόν εκείνοι που μπορούν να διαθέσουν χρόνο και εργασία για αυτό το σκοπό προκειμένου να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.

----------


## Belibem

2-3 Που πέφτει Σ/Κ λογικά θα μπορώ εκτός απροοπτου

----------


## socrates

Δηλώνω και εγώ εθελοντής! 
Για το στήσιμο καθώς και την ενημέρωση των επισκεπτών.

----------


## Silencer

Αν μπορω να βοηθησω και εγω δηλώνω εθελόντης απο 1-3 του μηνα + οτι 1 και 2 του μήνα μπορώ μόνο απογεύματα ...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Είναι νωρίς για να ξέρω το πρόγραμμά μου αλλά δηλώνω συμμετοχή και θα ενημερώσω ακριβή ωράρια παρουσίας μου 1 βδομάδα πριν .

----------


## alasondro

Και εγώ για το Σ/Κ είμαι στην διάθεση... 
Για τις άλλες μέρες δυστυχώς μόνο τα απογεύματα λόγω εργασίας.

----------


## dti

Λογικά Παρασκευή 1/4, απογευματινή ώρα, θα είναι τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης,.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι το στήσιμο του περιπτέρου θα πρέπει να γίνει την Πέμπτη και την Παρασκευή το πρωί.
Μπορώ να είμαι Πέμπτη απόγευμα για το στήσιμο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα απογεύματα (αν χρειαστεί).
Επομένως μένει να καλυφθεί πρωινή εργάσιμη ημέρα μόνο η Δευτέρα 4/4.
Πέρυσι είχαμε στήσει πλήρη κόμβο, κάνοντας link από το ΕΚΕΠ μέχρι τον κόμβο του jacobs #841. Ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει και για φέτος. Ίσως όμως λόγω του αυξημένου θορύβου να είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα αυτή τη φορά. 
Ενδεχομένως ο πλησιέστερος ενεργός κόμβος προς το ΕΚΕΠ με σύνδεση στο backbone πλέον είναι ο Ernest0x. 
Πιθανότατα παίζει κι ο Pater Familias2 αλλά η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη. 
Ένα scan και δοκιμαστικό link κάποιο από τα επόμενα 1-2 Σαββατοκύριακα επιβάλλεται για να μην τρέχουμε τελευταία ώρα, δεδομένου οτι εκείνες τις μέρες γίνεται χαμός στην ταράτσα του ΕΚΕΠ (από κάθε λογής κεραίες...).
Τέλος, να δούμε και το πρόγραμμα των διαφόρων εκδηλώσεων-παρουσιάσεων που θα διεξαχθούν εκείνες τις μέρες στο ΕΚΕΠ.
Ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει κάτι που μας αφορά. 
Πρόπερσι από μια τέτοια παρουσίαση είχαμε έλθει σ' επαφή με εκπρόσωπο της ΕΕΤΤ. Τα credits για εκείνη την επαφή ανήκουν στον papashark.

----------


## andreas

Εθελοντης και εγω για το στησιμο! (εκτος απροοπτου)

----------


## jlian

Οπως ειχα πει και περισυ που ειχε τεθει ξανα το θεμα της electronica αλλα τελικα δεν εγινε εγω ειμαι μεσα μιας ειμαι και διπλα στο εκθεσιακο κεντρο.
Ελπιζω μονο να υπαρξει σωστος συντονισμος και επειδη εχουμε και δουλειες να κανονισουμε απο πιο πριν τυχον βαρδιες κτλ
Οποιος αναλαβει το συντονισμο της προσπαθειας ας μας ενημερωνει για το τι θα χρειαστει.

----------


## Vigor

Και εγώ θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω στο στήσιμο του περιπτέρου μας και όποιου demo κόμβου. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο nodeid, αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε να κατοχυρώσουμε ένα από τώρα, για αυτή την εκδήλωση?
Μιας και ο Σύλλογος είναι η νομική υπόσταση όλων μας, ένα καινούργιο nodeid με κάτοχό του το 'awmn' θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί και να ανήκει στην εφεδρεία του Συλλόγου του awmn.

Θα μπορέσω να είμαι παρών στο στήσιμο την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα και για την Έκθεση την Παρασκευή απόγευμα 1/4 όπως και όλη την μέρα στις 2 και 3 Απριλίου.

----------


## nodas

κανονικα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Είχε ψόφο... τον δικαιολογώ απόλυτα! (Παρόλα αυτά ρίξαμε πολύ γέλιο)  ::

----------


## acoul

> Τελικά τον εξοπλισμό τον πείρα εγώ μιας και δεν μπορούσε κανένας άλλος να πάει αύριο το πρωί. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί από της 11 η ώρα που ανοίγει η έκθεση αλλά στην χειρότερη θα φτάσω γύρω στις 12. Αν μπορεί κανένας άλλος να έρθει καλά θα ήτανε...


Θα είμαι εκεί κατα τις 10:30...

----------


## acoul

ping από ΕΚΕΠ. Έχει έρθει αρκετός κόσμος εδώ και περιμένω τα κλειδιά και τον εξοπλισμό...

ping cirrus
ping 0.0.0.0

το τηλέφωνο εδώ είναι 210-2846006 #174 - εσωτερικό

----------


## cirrus

Έρχομαι έρχομαιιιιι

----------


## stean_202

Αν ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο (μετακομίζω αυτές τις μέρες  ::  ) θα περάσω και εγώ μια βόλτα...

----------


## acoul

έχουμε ένα 20-30% packet loss στο link με jabarlee από την ΕΚΕΠ... μπορεί να το δει κάποιος?

----------


## stardust

Καλημέρα από την έκθεση.Χρειαζόμαστε ένα switch/hub για να παίζει και το VoIP.Όποιος έρθει ας φέρει είτε 10άρι έιτε 100αρι.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Καλημέρα από την έκθεση.Χρειαζόμαστε ένα switch/hub για να παίζει και το VoIP.Όποιος έρθει ας φέρει είτε 10άρι έιτε 100αρι.


Μετά τις 5 αν θέλει κανείς μπορώ να σας δανείσω ένα 24αρι γαϊδούρι 3com….

Απλώς φροντίστε να το έχετε μακριά από τα αφτιά σας… κάνει λίγο σαματά… Πρέπει να βρω κανένα ποιο silent σετ από φαν…

----------


## Aliens-

Κάποιος είχε ρωτήσει αν είναι τσάμπα η είσοδος !!!

Ο αδελφός μου αφού πάρκαρε στο υπόγειο του ΕΚΕΠ, ανέβηκε την εσωτερική σκάλα, μπήκε στον εκθεσιακό χώρο και κανένας δεν τον πήρε είδηση  :: 

Μου θύμισε της προάλλες που είχα πάει σε μια άλλη έκθεση και κατά λάθως μπήκα από την έξοδο  ::

----------


## dti

> Ο αδελφός μου αφού πάρκαρε στο υπόγειο του ΕΚΕΠ, ανέβηκε την εσωτερική σκάλα, μπήκε στον εκθεσιακό χώρο και κανένας δεν τον πήρε είδηση


Τώρα αν σου πω οτι πρέπει να είναι πολύ κωλόφαρδος ο αδελφός σου θα είναι λίγο... 
Δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα συνήθως στο Parking που ήταν μόνο για τους εκθέτες (εννοείται). 
Όχι μόνο βρήκε θέση, όχι μόνο δεν τον είδε φαντάζομαι ο security που συνήθως έκοβε βόλτες εκεί, βρήκε και την κατάλληλη είσοδο για μέσα στην έκθεση!  ::

----------


## sbolis

> Κάποιος είχε ρωτήσει αν είναι τσάμπα η είσοδος !!!


Ας είναι καλά ο Δαμιανός με το δανεικό ταμπελάκι εκθέτη! (στάνταρ κόλπο
σε κάμποσες Infosystems και Comdex.. όχι ότι δεν ήμουν στους εκθέτες
αλλά  ::  )

Υπήρχε και ένα περίπτερο του δευτέρου ορόφου που μαζί με τις κάρτες
του μαγαζιού, έδινε και (ασφράγιστες!) προσκλήσεις!

----------


## dti

Ολοκληρώθηκε με μεγάλη επιτυχία η παρουσία του awmn στη φετινή Electronika που έκλεισε πριν από 2 ώρες.
Ευχαριστούμε τον acoul και ιδιαίτερα τον cirrus (που ήταν παρών από το πρωί μέχρι το κλείσιμο!) για την παρουσία τους στο περίπτερο σήμερα.
Στο ξε-στήσιμο (που ήταν πολύ πιο γρήγορο κι εύκολο) βοήθησαν οι nikpet & Ernest0x.

Στα θετικά της παρουσίας μας στη φετινή Electronika θα σημειώσω το μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον που έδειξαν κάποιοι από περιοχές που δεν έχουμε παρουσία σήμερα. 
Έτσι, πιθανόν σύντομα θα δείτε awmn ssid's στην Άνοιξη, στη Σαλαμίνα, στο Δήλεσι, κλπ.

Πιστεύω οτι μπορούμε να προετοιμαζόμαστε από τώρα για την επόμενη έκθεση (όποτε και να γίνει αυτή). 
Θέλουμε 1-2 αφίσσες, φυλλάδια, καρτούλες με την ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση, για να μην πω κι ένα cd ή dvd (όπως έκανε το twmn) με όλο το χρήσιμο υλικό που υπάρχει!
Τέλος, καλό είναι να αξιοποιηθεί και η εφαρμογή που έφτιαξε ο hobbit συγκενρώνοντας και ταξινομώντας φωτογραφίες από εγκαταστάσεις και screenshots από διάφορα services που τρέχουν. Θα μπορούσε να ανέβει στο site και να μπει κάποιο link στη home page.

----------


## socrates

Ωραία τελείωσε η έκθεση και πιστεύω ότι είχαμε μια επιτυχημένη παρουσία.

Τι εννοούμε όμως με τον όρο επιτυχημένη. Ποιοι ήταν οι στόχοι μας σε αυτή την έκθεση;

Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα οι βασικοί στόχοι ήταν δύο.

1. Διάδοση και γνωστοποίηση του awmn ως δίκτυο αλλά και ως κοινότητα.

2. Προσέγγιση ατόμων τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να ενισχύσουν με την ενεργή συμμετοχή τους το δίκτυο μας.

Στο πρώτο θεωρώ ότι είχαμε την μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία. Η non-tie εμφάνιση μας, η φιλικότητα που είχαμε μεταξύ μας, η τεχνογνωσία μας και γενικά ο ερασιτεχνισμός μας (από το εραστής της τέχνης), πιστεύω ότι πέρασε το μήνυμα μας στους διάφορους επισκέπτες που κοντοστάθηκαν στο περίπτερο μας.

Οσοι ερχόντουσαν με ερωτήσεις του στυλ τι προσφέρει η εταιρία σας, τι κέρδος θα έχω και πόσο θα μου κοστίσει γρήγορα καταλάβαιναν ότι αναφέρονται σε κάτι το τελείως διαφορετικό. Ένα μοντέλο ανάπτυξης το οποίο βασίζεται στο μικρόβιο μας, στο τεχνολογικό χόμπι μας που προϋποθέτει αρκετό μεράκι, κόπο, υπομονή και επιμονή, για να φτιαχτεί, με κέρδος την γνώση, την χαρά της δημιουργίας και το αίσθημα της κοινότητας.

Εκεί έρχετε και ο δεύτερος στόχος όπου τα άτομα που ταίριαζαν σε αυτό το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης (μειοψηφία μεν αλλά σημαντική δε), γινόντουσαν πραγματικοί δέκτες της ιδέας και ίσως κάποια μέρα μελλοντικοί μας κόμβοι. 

Ένα μπράβο αξίζει σε όσα άτομα αφιέρωσαν τον χρόνο τους και το κέφι τους να στηρίξουν αυτή την προσπάθεια.

----------


## ngia

Μετέχαμε σε ένα περιβάλλον το οποίο μας είναι ξένο από την άποψη ότι η έκθεση απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες και οι εκθέτες είναι κυρίως έμποροι, ελάχιστοι δε είναι κατασκευαστές.

Έτσι ακούσαμε συχνά φράσεις όπως "Καλά κέρδη", "Πόσα κερδίζετε από αυτό;", "Γιατί το κάνετε αυτό;"ενώ υπήρχαν δύο βασικές κατηγορίες ανθρώπων που απεύθυναν ερωτήσεις: 

Α. Ανθρωποι, κάθε ηλικίας οι οποίοι είχαν συνδυάσει στο μυαλό τους το awmn με το inet. Στους περισσότερους όταν έλεγες ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα ή δυσκολεύονταν να το αποδεχθούν ή χάναν αμέσως το ενδιαφέρον τους.

Β. Άνθρωποι οι οποίοι είχαν ήδη στήσει ή επιθυμούσαν να στήσουν ιδιωτικά δίκτυα για σύνδεση γραφείων, σπιτιών κ.τ.λ. Οι περισσότεροι είχαν έλλειμα τεχνικών γνώσεων (15άρες κεραίες, ενισχυτές, ζεύξεις με Υμηττό,802.11g,..), ενώ ελάχιστοι λειτουργούσαν χομπύστικα και όχι με σκοπό το κέρδος. Σε κάποιους διέκρινες και εκνευρισμό ίσως για το ερασιτεχνικό του χαρακτήρα μας, ίσως για το γεγονός ότι έχουμε γεμίσει τον αέρα. 

Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ ότι ο βασικός στόχος δηλαδή η ανακοίνωση και διευκρίνηση του δικτύου awmn και της κοινότητας awmn επετεύχθει. 
Πιθανώς να προκύψουν και καινούργιοι κόμβοι που θα συμβαδίζουν με το πνεύμα της κοινότητας.

Τέλος ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν (μεταξύ των άλλων τους Acoul, Cirrus, Dti, Hobbit και όποιον άλλον ξεχνώ που βγάλαν μεροκάματα πισω από τον πάγκο)

----------


## nvak

Δεν είμασταν μόνο εμείς οι παράταιροι. Από όσο θυμάμαι είχαν περίπτερο οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ο σύλλογος επιστημόνων πληροφορικής. 

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είχε φροντίσει η οργάνωση της έκθεσης είναι να είχε ομαδοποιήσει τα περίπτερα αναλόγως του αντικειμένου. 
Δυστυχώς θύμιζε λίγο γιουσουρούμ η κατάσταση. 
Δύσκολα κάποιος εύρισκε αυτό που ήθελε, με την υποχρεωτική πορεία να δυσκολεύει ακόμη περισσότερο τα πράγματα. 
Φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι συμμετείχαν για να δηλώσουν παρουσία, παρά για να κάνουν δουλειά !!

----------


## Ernest0x

BTW, βλέποντας απ' την ταράτσα του κτιρίου την καλή θέα της περιοχής, μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχουν στηθεί κόμβοι στην Μεταμόρφωση ή τέλος πάντων δεν υπάρχει έντονη δραστηριότητα εκεί. Ελπίζω η έκθεση αυτή να παρότρυνε όσους επισκέφθηκαν το περίπτερό μας απ' την περιοχή αυτή...

Υ.Γ: Κατά το ξεστήσιμο ξεχάστηκαν 3 σφιχτηράκια συρμάτων στην τσέπη μου.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ώστε εσύ τα είχες πάρει ε;;;

Και φάγαμε όλο τον κόσμο να βρούμε 3 ολόκληρα σφηχτιράκια!!!!

χαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Υ.Γ: Κατά το ξεστήσιμο ξεχάστηκαν 3 σφιχτηράκια συρμάτων στην τσέπη μου.


ΟΚ τα δίνεις κάποια στιγμή είτε σε μένα είτε απ΄ευθείας στο Σύλλογο.
Τα υπόλοιπα πράγματα του Συλλόγου τα έχω στο σπίτι μου και κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να τα παραλάβει όποιος από το Δ.Σ. κατέβει προς Καλλιθέα.

----------


## socrates

> Δεν είμασταν μόνο εμείς οι παράταιροι. Από όσο θυμάμαι είχαν περίπτερο οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ο σύλλογος επιστημόνων πληροφορικής. 
> 
> Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είχε φροντίσει η οργάνωση της έκθεσης είναι να είχε ομαδοποιήσει τα περίπτερα αναλόγως του αντικειμένου. 
> ...


Αν κινηθούμε νωρίς μαζί με τα άλλα σωματεία την επόμενη φορά θα μπορέσουμε να ζητήσουμε να είμαστε ξεχωριστή θεματική ενότητα. Το όφελος του διοργανωτή της έκθεσης είναι ότι θα αυξήσει την επισκεψιμότητα της έκθεσης με άτομα σχετικά με το αντικείμενο της.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πέρυσι δεν ήταν δωρεάν η είσοδος; Γιατί πέρυσι μπήκα τσάμπα 3 φορές και φέτος βάλαμε τσάμπα έναν φίλο χωρίς προσκληση ούτε εισητήριο.  ::

----------

